# THE REPTILE REPORT Best of 2014 Awards...Please vote!



## DeanS

I wanted to take a minute to thank *THE REPTILE REPORT *for selecting one of my photos as a contender for
*TORTOISE IMAGE OF THE YEAR. *If you're a member...cast your vote...even if it's not for me. If you're not a member, then join...and vote!  There are some great shots up for consideration. I'm just honored to be considered! Thanks!

http://marketplace.thereptilereport.com/nominee-categories/tortoise-image-of-the-year


----------



## Josh

Also, be sure to vote for TFO as FORUM OF THE YEAR!!
Register here: http://marketplace.thereptilereport.com/users/sign_up
Vote for TFO here: http://marketplace.thereptilereport.com/nominee-categories/forum-of-the-year

You can vote once per DAY so be sure to return and keep voting!


----------



## DeanS

@Josh Totally missed it Josh...but I got my vote in...thanks for the heads up!


----------



## wellington

Done and Done. Good luck guys.


----------



## kathyth

Done x 2


----------



## Josh

Who voted today?


----------



## wellington

I did, I did, one each


----------



## wellington

Would like to see many more members voting for this great forum and Dean, the member that is sharing is lovely "IT's" with us.


----------



## DeanS

Josh said:


> Who voted today?


Needless to say...on both counts!


----------



## Josh

It'd be sweet to win by sheer number of votes! I think we can do this, Dean!


----------



## kathyth

Done again, x2


----------



## AZtortMom

I did  on both counts! 
Good luck


----------



## Josh

Thank you for your daily votes!


----------



## AZtortMom

Voted today


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

How did I miss this thread?!
Voted!


----------



## Josh

Thank you to everyone who logs in everyday and votes for @DeanS and Tortoise Forum


----------



## DeanS

What @Josh says!


----------



## DeanS

...another one up for chelonia breeder of the year is Andy over @Az tortoise compound 

http://marketplace.thereptilereport.com/nominee-categories/chelonia-breeder-of-the-year


----------



## Josh

Who's voting for us today???


----------



## AZtortMom

I did!! *waving arm in the air*


----------



## wellington

I am voting every day. I just keep missing this thread. I also did find AZtortoise compound to vote for. There is another member I voted for, they started a thread to vote for them and the other candidates here. So don't forget to also vote for "Chelonian Breeder of the Year" Chris Leone.
Every day you can vote. Let's make all of our members the winners


----------



## DeanS

Who voted today?


----------



## Josh

I just voted for all our friends.


----------



## HermanniChris

Could someone give me a list of who from this forum is nominated for what besides myself obviously?...I'd like to create a banner type image to post on the Garden State Tortoise Facebook page. The last post my wife posted for me for breeder of the year got over 10,000 likes so if I make one for the nominated forum members we can generate even more votes probably.
facebook.com/gardestatetortoisellc


----------



## wellington

I think the ones listed on this thread is all we have that I know of. So, TFO, DeanS, AZtortoise compound and you. I just remembered, Gerard from the turtle room. 

Btw, how long do we have to vote?


----------



## Josh

I think voting goes on for another couple weeks at least.


----------



## HermanniChris

Hey guys,
I put this together. Let me know if you all approve and I can start running it through my Facebook page. I picked one of our Radiateds to use in the banner because it's pretty and figured it'd be a good eye catcher to draw attention to the point of it. I'm not the best at these things but I think it gets the point across. Any suggestions would help.
Chris


----------



## AZtortMom

I liked you on Facebook


----------



## wellington

How about Gerard from the turtle room. I thought AZtortoise compound was listed but under AZtortoise compound. I seen it and would not have known that Andrew was part of it. I even voted for them, but voted for you, Chris too, same time. 
Hope I'm not losing my mind LOL. Okay, looks good to me.


----------



## HermanniChris

Woops didn't realize Ger was on there. I'll add him to the banner.


----------



## HermanniChris

added Gerard. If everyone is cool with this I will run with it.


----------



## DeanS

HermanniChris said:


> added Gerard. If everyone is cool with this I will run with it.


Very cool...thanks!


----------



## Josh

I just voted today! Best of luck to everyone who is nominated!


----------



## wellington

Voted, don't forget to vote today


----------



## HermanniChris

Posted the banner on the FB page today.

facebook.com/gardenstatetortoisellc


----------



## Josh

Don't forget to vote today!


----------



## Josh

And again today...!


----------



## DeanS

Josh said:


> And again today...!


What about tomorrow!?!? Don't forget about tomorrow!


----------



## wellington

Still voting. Is there any way to see how many votes you have?


----------



## Josh

Not that I know of...
We'll just have to wait and see when they announce the winners!


----------



## DeanS

I hope you're all still voting...once a day per category! Thanks!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

DeanS said:


> I hope you're all still voting...once a day per category! Thanks!


@Josh who won the 1000000 post thing?


----------



## DeanS

Thanks to *ALL* of you who voted! I got the readers' choice for *BEST TORTOISE IMAGE*! I'm a little (OK, a lot) bummed that TFO didn't pull off BEST FORUM...but we know better...right?!?!?  Now, let's see what happens when the Editor's Choices are named!

http://marketplace.thereptilereport.com/nominee-categories/tortoise-image-of-the-year


----------



## HermanniChris

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone who voted as well. I won readers choice breeder of the year and I'm beyond thankful for that. Also congrats to my good buddy Andy at Arizona Tortoise Compound for receiving honorable mention. Thanks again guys. Gonna be a heck of a year. Tortoiseforum for editor's choice!


----------



## Yvonne G

Another of our members won TURTLE image of the year, @Gerards :

http://marketplace.thereptilereport.com/nominee-categories/turtle-image-of-the-year

You can see all the categories here:

http://marketplace.thereptilereport.com/votes/voting_categories


----------



## Heather H

HermanniChris said:


> I just wanted to say thanks to everyone who voted as well. I won readers choice breeder of the year and I'm beyond thankful for that. Also congrats to my good buddy Andy at Arizona Tortoise Compound for receiving honorable mention. Thanks again guys. Gonna be a heck of a year. Tortoiseforum for editor's choice!


i am so proud of you . great job. and Congrats to Andy too.


----------



## Heather H

Congrats to all who won and to all of those that were even nominated. this is the only forum I go to and I know that it is the best with the best people


----------



## DeanS

How cool is this? @ALDABRAMAN ...Big Greg won the Editor's Choice Tortoise Image! Great company to have! Congrats Greg!

http://marketplace.thereptilereport.com/nominee-categories/tortoise-image-of-the-year


----------



## Yvonne G

I missed that one. Congrats, Greg!! (thanks, Dean)


----------

